

When You Startup with UX - callmeed
http://uxmagazine.com/strategy/when-you-startup-with-ux

======
uzish
Great post. In our strategy, UX is the most important ingredient for success.
We live by the broader term of UX. In sjobs words: "Design is not just what it
looks like and feels like. Design is how it works."

